# Chowder sleeping with his baby



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

He loves this little yellow dog doll (with eyes long since ripped off) and will search around my bedroom and out in the livingroom until he finds it so he can bring it to bed.









And although it looks like I posed him like this, "hugging" his baby, I didn't. I just turned around then silently reached for my camera on my desk :thumbsup:.
I love this little guy









Here's a shot of him taken today at the little dog park with my friends pom Luc:
(they were running under the bench so that's the big black thing in the upper right of the pic)








and another of him with his brother in background (the black pom)









:walklikeanegyptian:See you all again soon!:walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I :heart: him!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love him too!! I esp love seeing how happy he looks with you. 

That is just adorable that he loves his little baby so much! SOOO cute!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The pic of him cuddling his bear is so sweet!
He looks like he is hugging his bear.
And the pic with him with his tongue out next to his Pom pal is adorable.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Precious. Reminds me of Kitzi w/his bear----so funny how they get attached to one toy!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that's so sweet.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

he looks so happy and like he is really enjoying his outing to the park! keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Chowder with his baby is adorable, and in the park with bro, bro's sweet too, looks like they have alot of fun together.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is so sweet! He is just too precious! :heart:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg ur fluff is gorgeous , pls keep sharing , love every single shot !


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chowder is so cute! He reminds me of my little Chloe. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Chowder is a really cute little guy :wub: I love his smile..... Awww! so cute he has to find his little puppy toy to take to bed.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Best buds, huh, Chowder? The cutest pictures of him in bed. Nothing more innocent than that. :wub::wub: And great pix of Chowder and Darby taking in some sports. Love them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Precious! So is your Pom. My first child was a white Pom named Tasha!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... adorable pics!!! My little boy kodie has a "baby" too!! I'll have to take a pic of him sleepin with his "baby". (his looks like a white maltese.. lol)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::wub: shhhhh baby sleeping:tender: He reminds me of a skin kid sleeping with his teddy:wub:
The last picture says it all he's such a HAPPY littleman


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- isn't Chowder just the cutest!!!  Love him laying with his little toy.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is my Axel and his "baby" Mr. Mushroom Head.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> This is my Axel and his "baby" Mr. Mushroom Head.



WOW ! Haha, such a cute little snoozer!

I wanna see more babies with their "babies"! They're like little kids.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable x


----------

